# Dringend Hilfe!



## dina99 (6. Dez 2020)

könnte wer mir erklären wie ich diese Methode programmieren kann?!
ich verstehe kein wort davon!


----------



## White_Fox (6. Dez 2020)

dina99 hat gesagt.:


> ich verstehe kein wort davon!


Warum nicht? Und was genau nicht?


----------



## fhoffmann (6. Dez 2020)

Dein Titel ist sperklasse: "Dringende Hilfe". Da weiss man auch noch in zehn Jahren bei der Suche, worum es geht.


----------



## kneitzel (6. Dez 2020)

Es gibt ja ein klares Beispiel welches auch mit einer Skizze gezeigt wird ...

Es gibt also ein Eingangs-Array mit 12 und 25 -> Siehst Du diese irgendwo in der Skizze?
Ergebnis ist 2 6 2  -> siehst Du die irgendwie in der Skizze?

Siehst Du irgendwelche Operationen? Also was ist in den Kästchen? Kannst Du da in der Beschriftung etwas erkennen? Und wenn Du dann mal einfach ganz Rechts schaust ... Du hast die 12, das Kästchen ... zwei Striche mit Zahlen dran - einmal 1 und einmal 2 ....
Was könnte da gemacht worden sein?

Dann eins weiter Links - was könnte da gemacht worden sein? Da ist ja noch ein Kästchen dazu gekommen ...

Vielleicht erkennst Du da ja dann, was da gemacht wurde und kannst es detailliert beschreiben?


----------

